# Worm bed



## FUM (Mar 18, 2010)

We are tearing down a two axle trailer in the yard. I was looking at the finder-wells made of plastic. I thought cut them out and set one down one way and the other around the other way you'd have a large box type thing. Bingo for a new worm box. I'll tar in the seams and build a frame up off the ground so that i'm able to collect the juice for spray.


----------

